# Destin Area Fourth of July



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going down to Destin and Pensacola for a week and will have the copperhead in tow in case the wind allows for a bay boat ride and possible fishing. Any of the locals have some information you can give to a cajun about launching and fishing the area. Don't want any honey holes just looking for some info. I have fished the hwy 98 bridge during tidal flow but I was hoping to do some more protected fishing being that I'll be in the little skiff. Any advice will help. 

I'll also be in pensacola later that week so insight over there would be great.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out the lights around Perdido and Ono Island for Reds and Specks. We were getting them in consistently good numbers last summer. Ono is in Alabama waters, but that whole area holds fish well.


----------

